# einfac he trickfilmsoftware



## flatschy (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo erst mal 
bin neu in diesem sektor
daher nicht viel zu erzählen

mein intresse liegt im experimentiellen bereich 
oder visuallisierung zu eigener musik 
rock klassik avangarde etc



suche erstmal einfache trickfilm software wo man durch viele bilder(painting)
in reihenfolge bleistift filme machen kann 
freeware ist auch interresant


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi flatschy,

sehr empfehlenswert aus meiner Sicht ist der "Corel Painter 8", der eine sehr nette
Zeichentrick-(Daumenkino)-Funktion hat. Du kannst dort wie bei einem Daumenkino
Folien übereinander legen, die du dann animiert abspielen kannst. Ausserdem
lässt sich die oberste Folie transparent machen, um die vorherige Folie durchscheinen
zu lassen.
Eine ganz große Stärke des Painters sind de realistischen Zeichen- und Malwerkzeuge.

30-Tage Testversion des Corel Painter 8:
http://www.corel.de/painter8/moreinfo.asp

Tipp: Den Painter 8 bekommst du günstiger, wenn du dir z.B. das Wacom
Graphire II Grafiktablett kaufst. Da ist der Painter Classic dabei, der zum Kauf
des Upgrades auf Painter 8 berechtigt.

Gruß
Martin


----------

